# Thoughts on Sourcery ROM?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on Sourcery ROM?

I'm looking for something new to flash to my phone in hopes that I'll get a bit more performance. Lately it's been slow, real slow, for whatever reason and I'm trying to narrow it down to what the cause of it is. ROM? Kernel? I have no idea.

So I'm looking for something interesting to flash to it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Return to stock to give phone a complete wipe, than unlock and reroot and flash whatever you'd like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Doesn't formatting the system partition in TWRP do the same thing?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

trparky said:


> Doesn't formatting the system partition in TWRP do the same thing?


Only do the re-image if youre still sluggish after the full wipe. I've had a gnex since release and haven't had to do a stock image. Also had lag issues with 4.1 myself. I run cm10.1 and have no problems.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I do the factory img thing once every 5-6 weeks. Keeps the phone clean and I've never had any issues that way.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Fwiw, the hardware doesn't spontaneous slow down and then die like a car. Apps slow down the device. I'd check and curb the number and frequency of apps that sync with your own device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure I entirely buy this last statement. Even after a full wipe and do not allow apps to restore (except for the ones I absolutely need), I would notice lag within a week.

After a complete restore, I am at a week with zero hiccup in performance and responsiveness.

I'm sure apps play a large part is slowing down the device, but I bet there is more going on than just apps syncing and using resources. I mean I have less ram available with stock than I did with other custom Roms and my phone is way better now. So explain that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like it was made by wizards

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no definitive answer beyond that the device itself doesn't slowly decay and die slowly. Rather if you noticed a keyboard taking a long time to load and it didn't use to, it's app related. 
When the hardware goes, it all goes.

So, apps have data and cache. Over time, they grow. The device must devote increments of resources to maintain them.

Syncing may not be the only thing, but were it hardware, it'd fail and be done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> I do the factory img thing once every 5-6 weeks. Keeps the phone clean and I've never had any issues that way.


I do this also for a true wipe. Then I install whatever the new rom is that I like and allow my phone to restore all my apps rather than importing any previous TBU restores. Then the process just restarts. I will use TBU for flashing the next 5 or 6 ROMs and then when I find one I want to run for an extended amount of time (month or 2 for me) then I will do the wipe and flash that one.

This tends to work out well by keeping the device clean and running a rom that I have already tested myself. Slowdowns still begin to happen eventually one way or another.

I have ran Sorcery before, but it was never my favorite performance wise. I ran it more for the theme-ability. I am currently on SLIM Bean RC2, and I think this will be my next clean flash and run for a while rom once their official stable release comes. It is noticeably faster thane everything I have tried. A close second was VANIR, and another one I can highly recommend from a stability standpoint is Blackbean-7. Cheers!


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

trparky said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on Sourcery ROM?
> 
> I'm looking for something new to flash to my phone in hopes that I'll get a bit more performance. Lately it's been slow, real slow, for whatever reason and I'm trying to narrow it down to what the cause of it is. ROM? Kernel? I have no idea.
> 
> So I'm looking for something interesting to flash to it.


To answer your question, Sourcery is, in my opinion, the best ROM out there. Most customization and unmatched support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

PARick said:


> To answer your question, Sourcery is, in my opinion, the best ROM out there. Most customization and unmatched support.


I'll second that. Had my toro GNex for about 14 months and have flashed a number of ROMs in that time. Sourcery is not only incredibly feature rich and customizable, it's efficient, smooth, and offers great battery life. It's become my personal standard for comparison. Highly recommended.

... beamed from my Nexus 10 to your planet


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

PARick said:


> To answer your question, Sourcery is, in my opinion, the best ROM out there. Most customization and unmatched support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I third this.


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey I'll chime in too... Sourcery is by far the best rom and the support from the team is well above and beyond what is to be "expected"... Can't say enough good about team sourcery and eagle!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

BTW : Sourcery 5.0 was just released, and it's excellent... Super smooth, fantastic features.

... beamed from my Nexus 10 to your planet


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to chime in too and say that bouncing from rom to rom I couldn't bounce past Sourcery. Just awesome. I don't think I've ever used a rom with the customization level as high as this. Once this phone is completely gone from development I want the next phone these guys release for.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this is one of those threads where anything other than praise is shunned but I really didn't care for the rom. I think the devs are a good bunch of guys, they support their product, and provide quality work. Just something about the ROM I don't care for and thus it isn't for me. I don't need a lot of customization, I like the stock theme of JB (and Honeycomb for that matter), and I don't need 1000 features when I only use maybe a couple. Battery life, even when switching kernels, wasn't awful but it wasn't what I'd consider good. Performance-wise it was comparable to a lot of other ROMs & I wouldn't dare say it's the fastest out there - it's average.


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

As you can see, there are differing opinions on ROMs, and certainly on kernels as well. A good deal of the assessment is likely to be subjective.

I've flashed a variety of ROMs on my GNex over the past 14 months, most recently including XenonHD, Codename Android (CNA), Evolution. These last three in particular were great... But I'm finding Sourcery to be every bit as fast, smooth and stable as them, but with more customization options. Especially since Sourcery 5.0 was released (Android 4.2.2) the ROM is superb.

No doubt you'll hear and read a wide variety of opinions, and in the end you will have to decide for yourself. It's worth setting aside time to experiment so you can make an informed decision based on your own experience.

BTW : I suggest trying out leanKernel with Sourcery. This is an excellent combination.

... beamed from my Nexus 10 to your planet


----------

